

What Do Jesus, Mike Krzyzewski, and Jimmy Buffett Have in Common? - scottiemack
http://www.marginofexcellence.com/2012/03/16/what-do-jesus-mike-krzyzewski-and-jimmy-buffett-have-in-common/

======
dromidas
I was expecting a funny joke... but no.

------
__Neha
Why is this on hacker news?

